# New T-Jet Guide Pins



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Jerry Schmoyer at One Stop Slot Shop has some new guide pins:

http://www.onestopslotshop.com/tools.html

Been using the old Thunderpins for a year or so and so far I really like these new Lightning Rods. The fit in the pocket is better that before and like the old ones the screw hole is already beveled and the pin is plenty long to allow you to trim to your liking.


----------



## slotbubba (Jan 28, 2010)

I like them too, and we ran them hard at the ECHORR Challenge when they hit the market.

VERY nice addition!


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I have some on order. Can't wait to give 'em a try...


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

been using them since the challenge.

I like very much


----------

